# some pic's of my van in a few of our wilding spots so far



## lotty (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi folks, just uploaded some photo's of the van in a few wilding spots we used last year on our 1st time wilding.



hope they have gone on ok? c:
Lotty


----------



## pastyman (Feb 10, 2012)

great pics


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 10, 2012)

They're great lots, love the one with Ed on guard, he looks so proud, bless him x


----------



## Burtie (Mar 15, 2012)

has any one tried on scarborough sea front or on the north yorkshire moors
i have a couple of times without any problems here is a picture when i had my first motorhome.
cant wait to try my hymer s750


----------



## lotty (Mar 15, 2012)

Burtie said:


> has any one tried on scarborough sea front or on the north yorkshire moors
> i have a couple of times without any problems here is a picture when i had my first motorhome.
> cant wait to try my hymer s750View attachment 4761View attachment 4762




Ey up Burtie from one Stokie to another :wave:
There's a few of us on here now, we'll be taking over the world soon :raofl:


----------



## Neckender (Mar 16, 2012)

Great pictures Lotty, and Hi Burtie, Have you been uphanley duck.

John.


----------



## Burtie (Mar 16, 2012)

No not been up hanley for ages just drop the wife off once a month for window shopping
this is my next motorhome


----------



## Neckender (Mar 16, 2012)

Burtie said:


> No not been up hanley for ages just drop the wife off once a month for window shopping
> this is my next motorhomeView attachment 4763View attachment 4764View attachment 4765View attachment 4766




Nice van .

John.


----------



## lotty (Mar 16, 2012)

Burtie said:


> No not been up hanley for ages just drop the wife off once a month for window shopping
> this is my next motorhomeView attachment 4763View attachment 4764View attachment 4765View attachment 4766



Nice. that's bigger than my house! :lol-053:


----------



## Honeybear (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice pictures Lotty where were you ?


----------



## lotty (Mar 16, 2012)

Honeybear said:


> Nice pictures Lotty where were you ?



Thanks Honeybear, they were

1 - Exmoor top of A39
2 - Tintagel, carpark opposite tourist info
3 - Appledore town car park
4 - Tankerton front
5 - Ribblehead, Station Inn pub car park for WC meet in December 2011.


----------

